# Looking for a docile species of scorpion



## Kid Dragon (Sep 9, 2005)

Is there a species of scorpion as docile as an emperor, that doesn't need conditions as humid and warm? I want a scorpion species with a mild venom that rarely stings or pinches. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## wolfpak (Sep 9, 2005)

asian forrest scorpions are docile and rarely pinches. and grows as big as an emperor


----------



## TheNothing (Sep 10, 2005)

if it doesn't pinch, it'll sting
if it doesn't sting, it'll pinch

gotta choose one or the other...


----------



## pandinus (Sep 10, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> Is there a species of scorpion as docile as an emperor, that doesn't need conditions as humid and warm? I want a scorpion species with a mild venom that rarely stings or pinches. Anyone have any ideas?


whats the fun in that?


----------



## Empi (Sep 10, 2005)

I know what your looking for...... A hamster!


----------



## Russ Thomas (Sep 10, 2005)

> asian forrest scorpions are docile and rarely pinches. and grows as big as an emperor


Which species are you actually thinking about here please ?

Regards as ever,

Russ


----------



## prang11 (Sep 10, 2005)

Are you looking to handle the scorp??  

And if so, why not just handle an Emp????


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 10, 2005)

captive born/bred Heterometrus laoticus will do you just fine

any other Heterometrus, CB or WC, will pinch and/or Sting


----------



## Eurypterid (Sep 10, 2005)

_Hadogenes_ (flat rock) sounds like what you're looking for (dry conditions, docile, extremely weak venom). Of course, they can pinch.


----------



## Russ Thomas (Sep 10, 2005)

> any other Heterometrus, CB or WC, will pinch and/or Sting


Which was what I was thinking when I asked the question above. I thought that they were all rather aggressive by nature. Is that _H.Laoticus _ that you have as your avatar George?

Regards as ever,

Russ


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 10, 2005)

Un huh 
here is the whole pic:
http://www.scorpion-realm.co.uk/forum/1laoticus.jpg

  the H.spinifer and H.longimanus.. wow, i dont even handle mine anymore, ive been stung twice while handling H.spinifer


----------



## Antares (Sep 10, 2005)

Hadogenes are probably the best since they are the biggest, but as an alternative you can take a look at Opisthacanthus sp. which are smaller but in my experience less shy. My Opisthacanthus rugiceps likes to hang on a branch in plain sight all day long so you might see your scorp more with that specie. They are also very docile and easy to care for, I keep mine at room temperature and with a large water dish to provide the required humidy.


----------



## Ciryluk3g (Sep 10, 2005)

I'd say H.laoticus I pretty aggressive... mine are very fiesty and even attack/sting water droplets when I mist them!   H.spinifer is fairly mild tempered by comparison and would rather run and hide than stand and fight her ground.. unlike H.laoticus which are always ready to attack! 

I'd go with Hadogenes.  They don't need as much humidity and are pretty much non aggressive!


----------



## Highlander (Sep 10, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> Is there a species of scorpion as docile as an emperor, that doesn't need conditions as humid and warm? I want a scorpion species with a mild venom that rarely stings or pinches. Anyone have any ideas?


Well, all scorps need to be kept warm. Why can you not provide for a humidity loving scorp?


----------



## Kid Dragon (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm looking for a scorpion I can handle like an emperor, that can take dryer and cooler conditions.

Which one is best? Heterometrus laoticus? Hadogenes (flat rock)? Other? :} 

Is the answer really none?


----------



## Ciryluk3g (Sep 11, 2005)

What about Euscorpius? I'm not sure on their handlability though but I'm sure someone with experience can fill you in!


----------



## Eurypterid (Sep 11, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a scorpion I can handle like an emperor, that can take dryer and cooler conditions.
> 
> Which one is best? Heterometrus laoticus? Hadogenes (flat rock)? Other? :}
> 
> Is the answer really none?


Just how cool are you talking? Desert scorpions are generally going to tolerate cool temps better than tropical species, since temps can often be quite cool in the desert at night, which is when they are active. However, if you're talking about constantly cold temps, there really aren't too many that would do well.

Of the ones listed so far, _Hadogenes_ and _Opistacanthus_ (or the closely related _Cheloctonus_, which I have found to be more docile) probably would probably be best. _Heterometrus_ are going to require humidities and temps similar to an emp.

However, there is no guarantee that any given scorp is going to be docile enough that it tolerates handling without pinching or stinging, no matter what the species.


----------



## pitbulllady (Sep 11, 2005)

TheNothing said:
			
		

> if it doesn't pinch, it'll sting
> if it doesn't sting, it'll pinch
> 
> gotta choose one or the other...



You got THAT right, LOL!  Every single P. imperator I've ever handled has pinched the &^%$ out of me, and those big "stone crab" claws can really hurt when they catch the flesh at the side of a fingernail!  Yesterday, at a reptile show, a vendor was showing a guy this really gravid female Emp, and I let him place her on the back of my hand.  She was really calm, and for once, I actually handled an Emp that didn't want to crush my fingers.  Then the dealer decided to grab her, not by the tail, but just reached down and grabbed her, so she decided to sting...only instead of stinging HIM, she plunged that telson right in between my index and middle finger!  Actually, I can now say I'd rather be STUNG than pinched by this species, since the worst I can compare the sting to would be a mosquito bite; it itched and got a bit puffy for about 15 minutes, then the itchiness and puffiness receded.  The last one that clamped down on a fingernail left me with a nice blue-black blood blister underneath the nail that was there for weeks, and felt like I'd slammed my fingertip in a door.

I haven't experienced enough of Flat-rock scorps to know how they are about pinching or stinging, but if someone wants something that doesn't do either, maybe a Vinegaroon would be a good choice.  Mine doesn't pinch, and they can't sting, but still look like scorpions.

pitbulllady


----------



## parabuthus (Sep 11, 2005)

An African Flat Rock -Hadogenes sp- is what you are after if what you want is a docile scorpion with a very weak venom. 

The most common one I see in the trade is Hadogenes Troglodyte. My Hadogene sp. is very docile and only requires 60% humidity with a water dish, as opposed to atleast 80% humidity for an Emperor (Pandinus sp) or Forest scorp (heterometrus sp).

They -Flat Rock Scorps- still need atleast 77 f of heat though, and light misting daily. And really... no matter how docile they are, if you are buying a scorp only to handle it and treat it as a regular "pet", well maybe you don't have the right idea at all. 

They pinch and/or sting and they are not your average "pet". They also do not like to be handled, plus a Flat Rock is more difficult to "tail" due to it's delicate metasoma (tail). Hence when carrying out cage maintainence I gently coax my flat rock into a tub inside the set up, as opposed to tailing, like I'd do with my Emp or Desert Hairy, or even my Scorpio Maurus (there is a nack to it).

Remember that in the wild a scorp is picked up right before it is eaten, excessive handling will only stress the specimen out, and scorps can easily die from stress.

Goodluck with whatever you decide though.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Sep 11, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind responses, that was the information I was looking for. I'm going to give Hadogenes troglodyte a try. I understand it needs heat and it can't be handled often.

Is the sting of Hadogenes troglodyte about the same as an emperor scorpion? Those of you that have been stung, how would you rate it? 

I would rate an emperor sting as much less than a bee sting. I've also been pinched by emperors, but it has never really hurt. As a result, I'm not afraid to pick one up. Will Hadogenes troglodyte be more of a challenge?


----------



## Eurypterid (Sep 11, 2005)

A flat rock's sting is even less than an emp's.


----------



## parabuthus (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, the Hadogene sp. venom is one of the weakest in the Scorpiom kingdom.

Although, personally, I'd rate an Emp's sting as much worse than a bee's. Right off the bat an Emp's sting is going to make much more damage -from the sheer size of the aculeus- and inject much more venom (potentially).


----------



## BLS Blondi (Sep 11, 2005)

Heck, I have had many Emperor scorpions before, and they were always docile.  I can't tell you how many times I have held them befor without ever being pinched or stung.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Sep 12, 2005)

I was looking at some online dealers site to purchase one, and the comments were "weak venom, but man can they pinch!"

How hard can a flat rock scorp pinch? Enought to break the skin?


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 12, 2005)

hmm... ive been clawed my forest scorps, emps and etc, and none have broken my skin

i doubt it very much

at worst it might give you a clot (like when you pinch your skin in a door or something)
though im just guessing here


----------



## fscorpion (Sep 12, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> I was looking at some online dealers site to purchase one, and the comments were "weak venom, but man can they pinch!"
> 
> How hard can a flat rock scorp pinch? Enought to break the skin?


 If he pinches you, you can always kick his ass with karate///


----------



## Kid Dragon (Sep 12, 2005)

fscorpion said:
			
		

> If he pinches you, you can always kick his ass with karate///


I'm not sure I could find the ass on a scorpion. Would that be at the end of its pre-abdomen? However, with karate I'll .....


----------



## fscorpion (Sep 12, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I could find the ass on a scorpion. Would that be at the end of its pre-abdomen? However, with karate I'll .....


I think you could find it if you search really hard


----------



## fusion121 (Sep 12, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I could find the ass on a scorpion. Would that be at the end of its pre-abdomen? However, with karate I'll .....


Its at the end of the metasoma right under the telson, not a healthy place to kick a scorpion


----------



## Kid Dragon (Sep 12, 2005)

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Its at the end of the metasoma right under the telson, not a healthy place to kick a scorpion


That is the location of the anus, we're looking for the scorpions butt cheeks. Any idea where we can find those?


----------



## Prymal (Sep 18, 2005)

Greetings,

For a smaller "docile" alternative to P. imperator - Cheloctonus jonesii are inoffensive and easy to maintain in simple mesic set-ups.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Oct 2, 2005)

I ended up getting an adult flat rock this weekend for $15. Thank you all for your kind advice.   :worship:


----------



## parabuthus (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats great! Post up some pics for us to see, if you can. Thanks.


----------

